# help with points vs deed



## jglidden (Dec 10, 2010)

I was recently contacted by my home resort and invited to an "owner update" meeting. We'll get one comped night and  have to attend an owner update meeting the next morning. My unit is a deeded week and I own it outright with all fees paid up to date.  I expect some sort of sales pitch. Any comments on what to expect. 2 or 3 years ago I was offered a points system if I sold or traded my deeded unit. I held and kept what I had. Most exchange companies deal in points now not exchange of weeks. Please give me a quick lesson on why I should or shouldn't switch to points if this is their offer. I know there will be some proposal to me. I just want to be ready and understand what's in it for me.


----------



## fishingguy (Dec 10, 2010)

What resort/resort group are you specifically asking about?  ...some are far worse than others, although anything retail is overpriced.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 10, 2010)

*Not Just Switching To Points, But Also Paying Big Bux.*




jglidden said:


> Please give me a quick lesson on why I should or shouldn't switch to points if this is their offer.


It's more likely to be laying out big bux for some points-style product the timeshare company is selling for major money than simply switching to points.  

One of the timeshare companies -- DRI -- tries to get deeded unit owners to give up their timeshare deeds, _plus_ major money, to switch to a point-based timeshare exchange club.  

No thanks.  I'll keep my regular non-club & non-points (resale) deeds at my owner-controlled DRI-affiliated timeshares, & DRI can keep its points & its club.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jglidden (Dec 28, 2010)

fishingguy said:


> What resort/resort group are you specifically asking about?  ...some are far worse than others, although anything retail is overpriced.



My exchange company has been Interval since I purchased the unit, yet the resort (seamist) is now affiliated with RCI. I'm looking for some basic info on why I should or shouldn't listen to the offer to sell them or trade them my deeded week if it is made. What kind of value should I be looking for? I don't want to get ripped off yet I don't want to miss out on a chance to improve my travel options. I will outright own the unit (week) in a couple more months and then ony be obligated to the maintenance and exchange fees. Should I sell them the deed if it's offered? will they even offer? or are they just trying to sell me a points package? thanks


----------



## jglidden (Dec 28, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> It's more likely to be laying out big bux for some points-style product the timeshare company is selling for major money than simply switching to points.
> 
> One of the timeshare companies -- DRI -- tries to get deeded unit owners to give up their timeshare deeds, _plus_ major money, to switch to a point-based timeshare exchange club.
> 
> ...



 What typically is the pitch? What possible benefit would there be to me? I want to be knowledgeable going into the meeting. Are there any pluses for me to sell or trade to a point system or vacation club?


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sea Mist in Mashpee?  No reason to convert to points.  It's a VRI managed resort.  If you have a prime summer week it will probably be more valuable in RCI weeks than points.  If its off season or shoulder season it is probably more valuable in II.  Either way no reason to pay $1995-$3995 for something that won't enhance what you have.


----------



## wbatson (Jan 3, 2011)

*VRI Seamist Resort in Mashpee*

I too have been contacted NUMEROUS times to attend an owners meeting about Seamist. Today I called back to get some more information. Their claim was about informing owners of all the changes in the timeshare market, how the economy has affected timeshares, and the recent changes with RCI. I was told they could not just send out information, because it was so much information, they wanted to sit down with small groups of owners and lay out all of the information, 4 to 5 owners at a time. They told me "we want to show you how to get the vacation you want everytime". I'm guessing a sales pitch but who knows.

As far as my individual week,  I own a totally off-season week (week #4). I bought it 25 years ago on an impulse. I am still an RCI member. I have to say, back in the days of "last minute" exchanges, we did very well with it. Nowadays I don't do so well with it. Will the new RCI changes be good for me or worse? At this point, I am very likely going to try and sell or give away my week.


----------

